# P&O Spirit of Britian



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Just booked our outward Journey for 31st March on Spirit of Britain for £37.24 (2% Quidco). Has anyone else been on the new ship?

I imagine its just like all the others, but since there was no difference in price for this vs the other ships for this day decided to go with it.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Travelled over the other week on it. Very smart but if you want a meal try and get to the dinner as soon as you get on as the Q was horrendous.

Waz


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I wonder if they are going to use the short version of its name on its tickets...that'll be SOB! Or in YankSpeak S.O.B. which is even worserer.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Addie said:


> Just booked our outward Journey for 31st March on Spirit of Britain for £37.24 (2% Quidco). Has anyone else been on the new ship?
> 
> I imagine its just like all the others, but since there was no difference in price for this vs the other ships for this day decided to go with it.


B***er 

I've seen the ads in the paper for the new ship £36 each way for cars.

We've booked a single - early booking is cheapest - NOT - and have paid £56 through the CCC - originally it was £84 when we booked in November then cheaper when we moved the date one day forward with a £10 amendment fee 

Perhaps it will be cheaper to amend it again :wink:

Just checked on the P&O website now £50 for our sailing 

Steve

ps thats for the new boat


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi

I am booked in the tunnel with Tesco but I did try to cross with P&O but the ferry fares were too high.

I have rechecked my diary and the fare originally quoted was £50 with P&O, it is now £38.

Re the queue for food. I never queue for food on ferries. I prefer to use the Langans Brasserie on P&O. For example, waiter service breakfast, including a starter, hot drinks, toast and orange juice is £13. The self service is only slightly cheaper once you add in the cost of drinks etc, although I admit if I have used self service I don'y buy drinks. I also think it is a nice start or end to the holiday in the waiter restaurant. (Note the Pride of Burgundy does not have a waiter service restaurant)

Here is a waiter service menu

http://www.poferries.com/tourist/content/images/file18434.pdf

Re the Spirit of Britain, she was not supposed to be called this - her planned name was Olympic Spirit. The Sprit of Britain will soon have a twin sister alongside, called the Spirit of France - her name should have been Olympic Pride.

Here is the reasoning behind the name changes. Pathetic in my opinion.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/8662703.stm

Back to the main thread though, sorry for waffling, I think that booking too early is not a good idea. It seems the prices are set and then go up and down. It is clear it is not always up!

Russell


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: P&O*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am booked in the tunnel with Tesco but I did try to cross with P&O but the ferry fares were too high.
> 
> ...


Interesting post, many thanks.

We also use Langans on our infrequent crossings "home" and it makes a nice end/beginning to the journey and as you say the small extra cost is far offset by the level of comfort and attention received.

Idiocy regarding the need to change the names !


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: P&O*



Rapide561 said:


> Here is a waiter service menu


I usually take a packed lunch


----------

